# Ny



## memorishots

Is any from NY and uses a Nikon ... I'm bored lol


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## memento

Sorry. I'm from Va and use a Canon.

but I'm bored..


----------



## memorishots

Lol at least some one else is bored lol


----------



## memento




----------



## photo_joe

From NY with a Nikon, but don't live there currently.  Also bored at this point.  LOL


----------



## IByte

I'm a New Yorker Nikon!!


----------



## thephotogrrrl

i have a pentax..... i bet you dont know a single person who owns a pentax.


----------



## LowezAkar

memorishots said:


> Is any from NY and uses a Nikon ... I'm bored lol



I am from New York and I use a Nikon D90.


----------



## joel28

I am from New York and I use a Nikon D5100


----------



## Netskimmer

thephotogrrrl said:


> i have a pentax..... i bet you dont know a single person who owns a pentax.


 I know one, He shoots with several of them and tends to favor Sigma lenses. Pentax makes some good cameras, if only they would market them more aggressively.


----------



## mark2kumar

I have nothing but love hug: for all the Nikon shooters. But anyone in NY who shoots Cannon. Let's take some AWESOME shoots...


----------



## Paul Ron

With so many bored NYers here, lets get together n shoot the hell out of whatever you have. 

I can supply everyone with a Pentax, Olympus, Nikon, Mamiya RBs, Bronicas, TLRs, 20s vintage folders, whatever else you'd like to try but lets do it already.

.


----------



## joel28

If anyone wants to go out and shoot, please message me. Thanks


----------



## Paul Ron

OK I'm in. Anyone else want to shoot.. maybe a weekday next week? 

South Street, China Town, Bklyn Br, Central Park, Bryant Park, Highline, Wall Street? 

Name your poison?


----------



## snowbear

I've _been_ to NY and I have a Nikon, well, two of them.  Oh, and I have a Minolta, too.


----------



## Paul Ron

Snowbear, are you coming next week? Come on, be one with the camera, shoot with us? That Nikon is going blind in the dark. OH I just noticed you are from Mary Land.

Boy that is desperate when you have to beg people to shoot NYC. 

I'm thinking Monday looks like a good weather day for shooting around town.


----------



## snowbear

Paul Ron said:


> Snowbear, are you coming next week? Come on, be one with the camera, shoot with us? That Nikon is going blind in the dark. OH I just noticed you are from Mary Land.
> 
> Boy that is desperate when you have to beg people to shoot NYC.
> 
> I'm thinking Monday looks like a good weather day for shooting around town.


It would be fun to come up and shoot next week, but unfortunately I've got other plans.  Enjoy!


----------



## ChelleB0703

What part of Maryland?  I am in Maryland and I have a Nikon D5100.


----------



## snowbear

ChelleB0703 said:


> What part of Maryland?  I am in Maryland and I have a Nikon D5100.


Sorry for large delay, Chelle but I missed seeing the thread had a response.  I am in Waldorf, Charles County.


----------

